# FAN Speed only Runs on HIgh



## Dianehill (Sep 8, 2012)

:waving: Today when I turned on the A/C only the high speed fan works..it's noisy and driving my crazy. IT's a 2003 Altima with 77,000 anyone have any ideas what it could be...thanks:waving:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This is a common issue. If you have manual heating & A/C, replace the blower motor resistor under the passenger side dash. If it's auto climate control, it's called a blower motor amp.


----------

